# Something "different".....side dish



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2010)

I threw this together the other nite, and it turned out to be a keeper of a recipe. Served it with grilled steaks.  I'll do this next time a side dish recipe is required for a barbeque pot luck.  Looks pretty too!

Hominy casserole.....side dish

8 whole Slices Bacon
1  Large Onion, Finely Diced
2  14.5 Ounce Cans White Hominy, Drained
garlic powder to taste
2  4-ounce Cans Diced Green Chilies
3 diced roma tomatoes, seeded
2 cups Grated Sharp Cheddar Cheese
Extra grated cheese

Fry the bacon until almost crisp; remove from skillet  Crumble the bacon and set aside.
Add onion to skillet drippings and cook for a couple of minutes. Pour in hominy and stir for a couple of minutes until warm. Add cheese, chilies,  bacon and tomatoes and stir until cheese is melted, and everything is hot, but before tomatoes have broken down. Dump into a casserole, and sprinkle with more cheese.  Broil till cheese top is golden.
*PS--*
*reheated leftovers the next morning with eggs on top for breakfast.......OMG!! *


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2010)

Hominy with any kind of pork is as natural a paring as is beans and pork.  If you're ot careful with that recipe, you'll be making corn chowder, or corn soup, Native American style.

You're recipe looks like a winner.  I can taste how the ingredients play together in my mind.  I don't like using a recipe just as it is.  I have to play around with things.  It's who I am.  But I ran flavors through my head, trying to find a way to enhance or improve on what you have.  Nope.  Couldn't do it.  Your ingredient list looks about perfect.  The only thing I could think of to add at all si maybe a tbs. or so of Masa Harinal flour.  Make that recipe good and thick, and you could roll it in a fresh corn tortilla and maybe steam them to make a quick tamale.  But that might be a stretch.

I really am gonna have to ponder this one.  Again, it looks pretty darn good just the way it is.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2010)

what would be nice about canned hominy is if they would change the  picture  and make it look appetising.....anyone have anything to offer.....to this day I still don't know what it is ....though the recipes offered here look great.........what is it???  can you buy it in a fresh version or does it have to be canned........


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 7, 2010)

Hominy is a kind of corn with a tough shell or husk on it.  To make it edible, it's soaked in an alkaly solution (lye water) to soften and remove the husk and germ.  The flavor is simmilar to, but milder than masa harina, the corn flour that tortillas are made from.  The texture is very similar to cooked navy beans.  It's an essential ingredient in Native American corn soup, a very popular dish where I live.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo (Apr 7, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I threw this together the other nite, and it turned out to be a keeper of a recipe. Served it with grilled steaks. I'll do this next time a side dish recipe is required for a barbeque pot luck. Looks pretty too!
> 
> Hominy casserole.....side dish
> 
> ...


 

sounds really good except for the hominy. could i sub something else? i have tried to like it but just don't.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2010)

babetoo said:


> sounds really good except for the hominy. could i sub something else? i have tried to like it but just don't.



Yep Babe, hominy is something you either like, or you don't. 
I can imagine the recipe being used with corn in place of the hominy, with delicious results.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 10, 2010)

babetoo said:


> sounds really good except for the hominy. could i sub something else? i have tried to like it but just don't.



Also, the recipe would work very well with pinto, navy, or great northern beans.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 10, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Hominy casserole...*PS--*
> *reheated leftovers the next morning with eggs on top for breakfast.......OMG!! *


...omg!...that DOES sound yummy! (with _almost _well done eggs that is)


----------

